

Ask HN: Simple idea to generate revenue - 10dpd

It seems like the panacea for many developers is to come up with a simple idea that can be monetised effectively. There are a few success stories (e.g. Buffer), but it seems that there are even more ideas that crash and burn.<p>What I find really difficult is to determine whether or not an idea is going to be a success quickly. Sure you can develop a &#x27;lean&#x27; prototype that you release and iterate on, but then how do you know if that concept failed because it was too incomplete and you stopped the development too early?
======
evilspyboy
I think while monetisation is incredibly important it is a differentiator of a
tech product if monetisation actually adds to the product for the user rather
than have the appearance of just being tacked on.

Invisible to the user monetisation is the dream to allow for a developers to
'just really make good product', but that is quite difficult without a
movement behind your product or service.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Try building stuff for yourself. If you like and it find it useful, then it's
a success! If it makes money, then that's just a bonus; but even if it fails
financially at least you built yourself something practical that you can be
proud of.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Instead of trying to figure out what people will pay for, why not find out
what they're already paying for and build a better/cheaper/faster/easier
version of it?

------
coryl
Shouldn't your key metrics indicate to you whether or not your product is
succeeding?

